# برنامج تحويل الاحداثيات الى احداثيات كارتيزيه والعكس مع الشرح والكراك



## mr_1811 (20 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

وجدت هذا البرنامج معى وهو برنامج ممتاز لتحويل الاحداثيات الى احداثيات توتال استيشن 

يعنى لو الاحداثى مثلا درجات ودقايق وثوانى يحولها لارقام عشريه 

ويوجد شرح فيديو لتركيب الكراك 

وشرح بسيط للبرنامج 

لكن اعزرونا لو مفيش صوت فى الشرح 

دمتم فى رعايه الله 




البرنامج على 20 سيرفر مع الشرح 

من هنا 
YMirror - Upload files to multiple file sharing - Download - ____________ __________ ____________________ ____ __________ ______________.rar


وهذا شرح يوتيوب 


 شرح البرنامج


----------



## عباس عبدالجواد (20 أبريل 2013)

بارك الله فيك وأسأل الله أن يزيدك من فضله
لكن أخي الكريم الرابط مش شغال والفيديو ما بيتحملش عندي فياريت لو تحمله على موقع تاني فيكون لك الشكر


----------



## mr_1811 (21 أبريل 2013)

حاضر اخى تحت امرك ان شاء الله احمله اليوم 
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

............

اخى اضغط على الرابط وانظر لهذه الصوره 

فقط انتظر التحميل وسوف ترى 20 رابط حمل من المفضل لحضرتك 
انا ممكن ارفعها على الفور شير لو حضرتك عندك حساب عليه


----------



## mr_1811 (21 أبريل 2013)

جرب تضغط هنا اخى الكريم 
ده رابط الميديا فير
____________ __________ ____________________ ____ __________ ______________.rar


----------



## ابو عباده المصري (21 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mr_1811 (21 أبريل 2013)

ابو عباده المصري قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا



بل جزاكم الله خيرا للمرور الكريم
نورت اخى


----------



## ابو يحيى السوري (21 أبريل 2013)

_*جزاك الله خيراً*_


----------



## عباس عبدالجواد (21 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خير أخي الكريم تم التحميل 
وفي إنتظار إسهاماتك لنستفيد من خبراتك ولك الشكر


----------



## mr_1811 (22 أبريل 2013)

ابو يحيى السوري قال:


> _*جزاك الله خيراً*_



وانت كذلك اخى 
اشكر حضرتك للمرور


----------



## mr_1811 (22 أبريل 2013)

عباس عبدالجواد قال:


> جزاك الله خير أخي الكريم تم التحميل
> وفي إنتظار إسهاماتك لنستفيد من خبراتك ولك الشكر



اشكرك اخى بالتوفيق 
وان شاء الله اى جديد سوف احضره اليكم 

اشكرك جدا وجزاك الله خيرا للمرور


----------



## abou.3sran (20 فبراير 2015)

السلام عليكم 
ممكن يا بشمهندس الكراك بتاع البرنامج بتاع نسخه v2.3 لاني دايخ عليه ومش لاقيه 
وجزاك االله خيرا علي وقتك ومجهودك


----------



## hany_meselhey (21 فبراير 2015)

اخى العزيز يا ريت تحمل البرنامج على موقع اخر وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## amrblal28 (26 فبراير 2015)

الروابط مش شغاله ياهندسه


----------

